# Probleme mit Last & RAM auf vServer



## Feanwulf (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

seit ca. 4 Tagen stürzt mein Server regelmässig ab.

Meistens ist der komplette RAM (512KB) und der eingerichtete SWAP (=2GB) aufgebraucht und der Server ist Out-Of-Memory!

Meistens ist vorher die Last soweit in die Höhe geschossen, daß auf dem Server nichts mehr geht und nur ein Reboot hilft.

Ich habe schon Amavis deinstalliert, auf Clamd umgestellt, die SMTP Prozesse auf 10 beschränkt. Die Apache Prozesse auf 25 Clients/Servers.

Aber trotzdem immer das selbe - wie kann ich da auf Fehlersuche gehen?


TOP Ausgabe vor dem Stoppen von Apache:
Mem:    516912k total,   509792k used,     7120k free,     5276k buffers
Swap:  2047992k total,  1388052k used,   659940k free,    31068k cached

anscheinend laufen die Apache Prozesse mehrere Stunden obwohl ich KeepAlive = off und die Timeoutzeit runtergesetzt habe.

TOP Ausgabe nach dem Stoppen von Apache:
Mem:    516912k total,   229864k used,   287048k free,     9012k buffers
Swap:  2047992k total,   306424k used,  1741568k free,    45420k cached


Anscheinend liegt es irgendwo im Apache!


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Was für eine Virtualisierungslösung setzt Du ein?

Es ist normal dass apache Prozesse recht lang laufen, da ein apache prozess für mehrere aufeinanderfolgende Page Requests genutzt wird.


----------



## Feanwulf (30. März 2008)

Mein Provider (= Arbeitgeber) setzt XEN ein!

Ich hab das Problem auch erst seit wenigen tagen, das wundert mich am meisten. Naja wenn ihr mir die Daumen drückt hab ich ab morgen nen neuen Job und bestell mir nen RootServer bei Strato!


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Apr. 2008)

Bei mir lag es wohl daran, daß mod_security den Server zum Absturz gebracht hatte. Modul deaktiviert und der Server schnurrt wieder wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## phor (30. Apr. 2009)

Ich hab hier nen openVZ vServer mit 768 MB Ram und der Apache läuft irgendwie AMOK. Nach paar Minuten hat er den restlichen Ram von ca. 200MB ersatzlos mit php5-cgi Prozessen aufgefressen und irgendwann bleibt mir nichts mehr als den Server neu zu starten, weil er mangels Ram nix mehr machen kann.

Wie kann ich das eindämmen?! Scheint mir allerdings irgendwie an openVZ  zu liegen. Bei ispCP hab ich schon ähnliches beobachtet. Wohl in Verbindung mit fcgid die Probleme.

Ist ein AMD64 System mit 64Bit Debian Lenny.

Im error.log ist nur irgendwann out-of-memory.


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du so wenig Ram hast dann bleibt Dir nicht viel anderes übrig als z.B. auf mod_php auszuweichen, da es die resourcen schont.


----------



## phor (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, wieviel brauche ich denn?

Auf nem anderen Server (XEN) sieht das ganze so aus:


```
# free
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:        256216     225328      30888          0       2956      39180
-/+ buffers/cache:     183192      73024
Swap:       786424     155228     631196
```
Der begnügt sich also mit um die 400MB - auch fcgid. Meines Erachtens gibts da irgendein Problem in Verbindung mit openVZ.


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2009)

Unter Xen hast Du swap speicher, mit dem er spitzen abfangen kann. Unter openvz ist der speicher hart limitiert ohne swap.

Wieviel speicher Du bei suphp oder cgi brauchst das hängt ganz einfach von der Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Zugriffe auf Deinen Server ab.


----------



## phor (1. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir schon klar aber das erklärt trotzdem nicht, warum bei openVZ der Speicher maßlos voll läuft und unter XEN bei nicht annähernd.


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2009)

Xen weicht dann kurzfristig auf den swap aus, wie man bei Dir oben sehen kann, openvz kann das aber nicht. Und das erklärt auch das Problem, es sind halt einfach zu viele Anfragen an Deinen Server für zu wenig freigeschalteten Ram bei OpenVZ.


----------

